# My wife's photo in the local bank contest



## allenjb0729 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just wanted ask my my fello outdoor enthusiasts to do me a favor. My wife entered her first photo contest ever. The contest is for Charter Banks calendar which is located in West Georgia. She made it to the final round and we need a few more votes to win. Can I get some help from a few people to see if we can win? The link is posted below. Please let me know if it doesn't work.

When you click the link and everything loads click the finalist tab on the top then find the hummingbird photo and click the vote button. Its easy. Thank you in advance. This is through facebook. I promise its not a virus 


https://pwsocial.com/fb/208478201776...nts/?photo=956


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jul 17, 2013)

There's no finalist tab that I saw? Am I missing something. Incredible photo btw.


----------



## allenjb0729 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you! That's strange I posted the same link on this forum and the campfire forum. This link does not go to the same place as the campfire talk forum. I am going to paste it in again and see if it works.

https://pwsocial.com/fb/208478201776/photo_contest/pc_comments/?photo=956


----------



## allenjb0729 (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok that one will go to the right place.. Sorry about that..


----------



## rip18 (Jul 18, 2013)

Best of luck to her!  That's a cool shot!


----------



## allenjb0729 (Jul 18, 2013)

Thank you! We made it to first place today! Now all we have to is hold on to the spot...


----------

